# My Husband is Caving



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So my Husband caved last night and he let Lady sleep in our bed...this has only happened a few times...well in the middle of the night he woke me up...I was upset at first..but he woke me to show me how Lady was sleeping like a little baby...on her back, head tucked under HIS chin...she never cuddles with him like that...lol I think she is learning to get away with things she needs to butter him up a little...lol I am teaching her well


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww that's really nice to hear  Izzie gets away with murder as well, always sleeps in either mine or my mums room now haha, she's so worth it though  Just want her to be a happy puppy


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ha, Lady knows how to get around her man!!!! Weller was allowed to sleep in our room until he decided to bark and growl at every little noise..........back to the kitchen


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Love it, spoiled pooch! Xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL oh Weller...yes Lady would be kicked out really quick!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Its funny how Lola gets away with murder with my husband. Out of 3 dogs and 2 cats only the cockapoo makes him go soppy and put the baby voice on!! Men!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That is soooo cute ... I think Lady being so cute will get you cockapoo number 2 even quicker


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I can just imagine the scene - so cute. I agree with the others about men being soppy with our cockapoos, even my grumpy old man loves our boy.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwwww! So cute!
My boyfriend really wants Vincent to eventually sleep in our bedroom, his old dog used to sleep at the end of his bed and he misses it.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

ha ha don't know why men resist- resistance is futile!!!

We all know they are as soppy as us about the dogs but they have to put on a front when we all know they are enjoying all the cuddles etc.... 

My hubby is a big softy anyway and was just as daft as me from day one with them.

On driving back from picking Milly up ( I'm the driver) he was all "Daddy's little princess"- though she has turned out to be a mummy's girl.

You will have no problems now Mo on getting another 'poo


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

My husband's response to me saying I would like a choccie poo next time was 'When I get a space ship I want a purple one!' ???? He thinks that is a more realistic situation than us getting another dog! Hahahaha (not!), I have bought him the property pages.....


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes us men like a cockapoo cuddle in bed too ( well at least I do)..
I let Betty up on the bed for a morning cuddle as she is at her most
soppy and loving then. Trouble is she always wants to get IN the bed


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Yes us men like a cockapoo cuddle in bed too ( well at least I do)..
> I let Betty up on the bed for a morning cuddle as she is at her most
> soppy and loving then. Trouble is she always wants to get IN the bed


What like this you mean


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!! SO CUTE!!! Lady is not a fan of blankets


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> What like this you mean


YOU GOT IT!!! I know I probably shouldn't allow it but just way too cute...


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Actually Monty slept on the bottom of our bed for ages but now sleeps with Milly downstairs on their lovely large doggie sofa bed.

I took that photo when one weekend as hubby and I had just got up and were getting ready,we noticed he had moved onto the bed like that with his head on the pillow.

So I went and quickly got the camera- pulled the duvet over him and took a few pictures.

He didn't even budge!!! was quite at home.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so cute!!! Lady loves sleeping on pillows...she does it on the couch...and now has a pillow for her crate...she loves them.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Monty in bed ... that is sooooo cute ... I could snuggle up with you Monty (Blue Monty, as I like to call you  )


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Monty is adorable!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mo, when I read the title I thought you were telling us that your husband was away pot holing or something, doh! How funny that their hearts are won over by these gorgeous little dogs. Any news on your cockapoo number 2 search? 

Shirley, I love that pic of Monty. He does look very content in there


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cockapoo 2......humnh....nothing to report sadly.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh what a shame  Not found any breeders at all?! There's so many here that I just can't understand that :O I hope you find her soon


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I did find one breeder...she is 6 hours away... but she seems to really love her dogs...and she is currently waiting for her I think it is called blue merle to go into season...so I am on a notification list......but I can't make the journey to visit...but she did say she would select for me and she would take lots of pictures throught.. ..so we will just have to see if she goes into season....and then if she ends up having a choco or Merle girl baby.....lol so many if's


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh well that's good then! At least you've found a breeder, I hope she has a pup the colour you want  I don't think it's a must to visit, we didn't visit Izzie & haven't visited Poppy, we just trust Anthony that they'd both be amazing  & Izzie certainly is, so i'm sure Poppy will be great as well  & you'll get lots of picture updates, so you're not missing out too much


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I did find one breeder...she is 6 hours away... but she seems to really love her dogs...and she is currently waiting for her I think it is called blue merle to go into season..


A blue merle would be stunning Mo!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yah I am hoping for a blue Merle.....Hubby still wants his "choccy girl"


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

You will love either one you choose because she'll be part of your family  So I wouldn't worry too much about colour, not that I can talk haha, I really wanted a red one! But I got my way


----------

